# The havanese dental care thread



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been asked to start a new thread. I brush my dog's teeth a couple of times a week with Brush Away that is a leave on enzymatic gel that cleans plaque. They have both had their teeth professionally cleaned several times although it is recommended that I do it every six months.

Riki is only five and has a bit of gum disease which I must watch now.

How do you care for your havvies teeth and gums? What is your routine. How often do you get them cleaned?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I use the Petzlife gel, every night, and it works wonderful, There is only one back tooth that gets tarter sometimes and I take that off with a dental pick about once every 2-3 weeks or so, it has the light on it, so you just pick off the tarter, carefully.

Although, I started this when she was a puppy so its something that she is used to, not sure how easy it would be for a grown dog to go for the dental pick, lol But its a good habit to get them used to it.

I also use those little wire-cleaner things, I guess they are like floss but scrub brush looking things (what the heck are they called) if she gets anything stuck in between.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just bought the Petzlife gel but haven't tried it yet and Scooter is 10 months old. He was at the vet for grooming this week and they said his teeth look great. I'm going to do it but waiting until DH is back to help for the first time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I use the petzlife gel and raw bones. I admit I forget to brush their teeth quite often- only like once a week when I groom them. Thank goodness they naturally chew a lot of their dental worries away for me. Dora is turning 4 years old and never been professionally cleaned but she has great teeth. The last check up the dentist said he didn't see a need for it.

Now my maltese has always had bad teeth. She has a tiny mouth and had 7 crowded teeth removed as a puppy, she is now 6 years old. In fact, she has a few teeth that are getting lose that I know will have to be pulled. Genetics sucks in this case! Cause she likes the raw stuff even more than Dora. But her teeth are deciding to do what they want.

Dash is only a year and his teeth are great. He doesn't like the raw bones but he loves bully sticks. I think if they are chewers, it really helps their teeth and cleaning.


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

I brush Giotto's teeth every 2-3 days. I was brushing them everyday but the vet said he didn't need them brushed that often. Fortunately, he likes the toothpaste so it's not a big chore to get the job done. He's 13 months old and for the most part his teeth look great, but I have noticed some yellowing on a couple of back teeth. It's slight, but it's noticeable. I do apply toothpaste there but so far it hasn't gotten rid of it or prevented it. Giotto is a huge chewer though. He always has a bully stick or a rawhide or one of those dental chewies. I guess that helps, too.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We use the oxyfresh that goes in there water for all of the dogs. They like to chew but this way it helps them remove it better.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

poor django has had his teeth cleaned 3x already and he just turned 5! i brush every other day but i think he's a hav that just has bad teeth, however, since his addisons diagnosis and since he's been placed on medication, i have noticed his teeth aren't as bad, they've kind of cleared up a bit, the vet said we can wait 6 more months, that being said, it will be almost 2 years since his last cleaning which is good. he chews on bones but that doesn't seem to help. i use to use the Liba III spray but didn't see much of an improvement in his teeth. also, sometimes i take a small gauze and wipe his teeth down, it's amazing what comes off on the gauze!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

I brush every two days the teeth only with the brush which vibrate and gives them everyday Plaque-Off :

http://www.plaqueoff.com/proden_plaqueoff_animal/ingredients_dosage.htm


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I brush Kubrick's teeth about once a week, give him flossies as well as N-Bone Pearly Whites (sadly not made anymore - but I have a lot still). Plus, I put Oxyfresh in his water. The vet always comments on how great Kubrick's teeth are, so I guess I'm doing something right.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm ashamed to say I do nothing. Biscuit will not let me near his mouth. They eat dry food only and chew endlessly on those little tuff plastic bones. His teeth look great so far. I will try to do better with Heath.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, I am sorry to hear that N-Bone pearly whites are not made anymore. I hate it when good products are discontinued. There was a CA company which made Duck chips, it was bought by a Chinese company, and they discontinued the product. Benji and Lizzie were crazy for those chips.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm saddened to hear that they don't make Pearly Whites anymore! Carlito adored them. When were they discontinued?

For a dental routine, I brush with Kissables all natural toothpaste in Vanilla flavor. I also use the PetzLife oragel in Salmon flavor, but the boys are really not fond of the Petzlife consistency. I purchased two children's toothbrushes which I use on the boys, and these seem to work well.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Now I'm not sure if the information I got was reliable as it seems you can still buy some from different places. I got an e-mail from somewhere that said that Pearly whites were going to be discontinued and they were now going to carry some other brand. Maybe they were mis-using words (as in they were just going to stop carrying them in the store and not discontinued in general?). Anyway, if you search for it on Google, there's still a lot of places that carry them so I was hopefully misinformed!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I can never find the pearly whites, but I give the n-bone twistix dental treat to Salsa. I think it's a newer product so maybe they're replacing the pearly whites with the twistix. The n-bone website still has the pearly white on the product list though.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I brush Posh's teeth about every three days...and she actually love love loves the "liver" flavored enzymatic toothpaste.

I have noticed she has one tooth with some tarter on it, and I am thinking she probably would allow me to scrape it with a pick. She is very good at letting me brush, and I've done it since day one.

I will check out area dentists for dogs...I honestly am not sure there any in my area, but I would prefer she never be sedated for a teeth cleaning...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am also ashamed to say I do nothing. Brady and Dugan chew a lot of bones and eat dry food. Everytime they go to the vet, they tell me their teeth look great. I am feeling guilty now though, so I may try brushing once a week.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I forgot to add, that last year I took Carlito for an anesthesia-free dental cleaning at my vet's. She has a woman come in once a month who does this. We dropped him off for around 4 hours, and the dental hygenist cleaned in little increments, and rotated between dogs so that each dog got a rest after an interval of cleaning. If you can find a practice that does this, I would highly recommend it!


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

What is Oxyfresh? Can it be bought at a pet store or is it something ordered online?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

marisoma said:


> What is Oxyfresh? Can it be bought at a pet store or is it something ordered online?


I was surprised to see it at the new vets I just tried out. I had ordered it online before. So, you could check around first to see if anyone has it.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I have never done anything with my beamers teeth either. He has never had a toothbrush in his mouth.. He has been chewing raw recreational and raw meaty bones since 6 months old and his teeth look amazing! Plus, he has great breath to!

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> I brush Posh's teeth about every three days...and she actually love love loves the "liver" flavored enzymatic toothpaste.
> 
> I have noticed *she has one tooth with some tarter on it*, and I am thinking she probably would allow me to scrape it with a pick. She is very good at letting me brush, and I've done it since day one.
> 
> I will check out area dentists for dogs...I honestly am not sure there any in my area, but I would prefer she never be sedated for a teeth cleaning...


Is it on the side halfway to the back/halfway to the front? That middle side tooth? lol I have hell with that one for some reason, most likely the little crevice/shape of it is different. Look for the double sided pic with lights on it, they are at Walgreens for like $10, and I've been using mine for 2 years (now that I write this, the light will likely burn out next time I use it. lol Murphy's law) because what the one side won't get, the other one will.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ryan, where do you get the bones*

The butcher at the grocers said they sell the meat biproducts to an outside place and won't let me have any chicken backs. Where and what do you ask for?


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Sheri said:


> I was surprised to see it at the new vets I just tried out. I had ordered it online before. So, you could check around first to see if anyone has it.


I think Oxyfresh has some type of scheme where they have lots of independent sales people. I saw some posts where people were saying selling it was a rip off perhaps because there were so many sales people. It sounds like their primary method was cold calls.

Anyway, I read about it here on the forum and I just bought some last night. Cuba's breath is starting to get a little stinky.

Oh, and I seldom brush his teeth. He hates it when I do so. I get them brushed when he gets a sanitary trim about once every two/three weeks. He also chews flossies and other chew toys.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Linda,
I do not get from the butcher either, as they cut up the meat elsewhere and bring it to the supermarket. I buy chicken necks/beef necks/ marrow bones/boar ribs, and I just got some rabbit carcus to try.. I buy them at the pet food store I get the raw food at. It's packaged just like the raw..

Ryan


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know, I thought I was brushing, but Moxie keeps his mouth shut and I am sure that am not thorough. It is so SMALL in there!
We have our first annual exam coming up - we will see what the "report card" says.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Is it on the side halfway to the back/halfway to the front? That middle side tooth? lol I have hell with that one for some reason, most likely the little crevice/shape of it is different. Look for the double sided pic with lights on it, they are at Walgreens for like $10, and I've been using mine for 2 years (now that I write this, the light will likely burn out next time I use it. lol Murphy's law) because what the one side won't get, the other one will.


EXACTLY!!! That is totally the tooth, and it is in between the "valley" of that tooth.:biggrin1:

Okay, I will check out Walgreens! Thanks Kara, and I hope your light is still working.


----------



## dantefelix (Jun 16, 2011)

I am using Biotene Oral Gel for my havanese


----------

